# φάγαμε το γάιδαρο



## nickel (Oct 19, 2017)

Η έκφραση κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες παραλλαγές. Οι παρακάτω είναι μερικές από τις πιο συνηθισμένες:

*φάγαμε το γάιδαρο / βόδι κι έμεινε / απόμεινε η ουρά
φάγαμε το γάιδαρο / βόδι, στην ουρά θα κολλήσουμε / μείνουμε / σταθούμε;*

Αν τις αναπτύξουμε για να τις βρίσκουν και τα ψαχτήρια:

φάγαμε το γάιδαρο κι έμεινε η ουρά
φάγαμε το γάιδαρο κι απόμεινε η ουρά
φάγαμε το βόδι κι έμεινε η ουρά
φάγαμε το βόδι κι απόμεινε η ουρά
φάγαμε το γάιδαρο, στην ουρά θα κολλήσουμε;
φάγαμε το γάιδαρο, στην ουρά θα μείνουμε;
φάγαμε το γάιδαρο, στην ουρά θα σταθούμε;
φάγαμε το βόδι, στην ουρά θα κολλήσουμε;
φάγαμε το βόδι, στην ουρά θα μείνουμε;
φάγαμε το βόδι, στην ουρά θα σταθούμε;

Να τι γράφει για τον ιδιωματισμό το λεξικό του Κάτου:

- *φάγαμε το γάιδαρο κι απόμεινε η ουρά* (ενν. εδώ θα κολλήσουμε;) θέλουμε πολύ λίγο ακόμα για να τελειώσουμε εν σχέσει με το μέχρι τώρα έργο που έχουμε επιτελέσει: «τώρα θα τα παρατήσεις που φάγαμε το γάιδαρο κι απόμεινε η ουρά;». Λέγεται συνήθως για να ενθαρρύνουμε κάποιον που νιώθει εξαντλημένος ή αποθαρρημένος, τη στιγμή που πλησιάζει να τελειώσει το έργο που έχει αναλάβει. Ο πληθυντικός και όταν απευθυνόμαστε σε ένα μόνο άτομο. Συνών. *φάγαμε το βόδι κι απόμεινε η ουρά*. 
http://georgakas.lit.auth.gr/dictio.../g-katou?chronoform=search_katos&event=submit​
Μερικές μεταφραστικές σκέψεις:

*We can't give up now that we're almost there.
Don't give up now; we've almost finished.
Never do things by halves.
We must go the extra mile.*

Θέλω κι άλλες ιδέες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2017)

nickel said:


> Θέλω κι άλλες ιδέες.


Κατά τον πρωθυπουργό, πάντως, στη χτεσινή του ομιλία στο Brookings Institute, η παροιμία μιλάει για καμήλα: "We have eaten the camel, now there is the queue" (ναι, queue είπε).


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2017)

Όσο για τη συζητούμενη αγγλικούρα του πρωθυπουργού (There is an expression in Greece: “We have already eaten the camel, now we have the queue" [εδώ, στο 1:12:00]), θα μπορούσε να το πει: "There is an expression in Greek: ‘We have already eaten the camel and all we have left is the tail.’” Η αραβοποίηση με την καμήλα δεν πειράζει, αλλά ο εκγαλλισμός της ουράς πειράζει.


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2017)

Δεν είναι μόνο το making the queue, υπάρχει και το taking the cue.

Αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει έκφραση στα ελληνικά με το «φάγαμε την καμήλα ...». Μόνο με το βόδι ξέρω ή το γάιδαρο.
Φαίνεται πως ο πρωθυπουργός έχει έντονα στη σκέψη του τις καμήλες.
Και τα καραβάνια .....


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2017)

Η αγγλικούρα τροφοδότησε δύο ώρες στη σημερινοπρωινή του Βουλαρίνου, με τους ακροατές να συνεισφέρουν διάφορες από τις κλασικές και λιγότερο κλασικές γκουγκλομεταφράσεις ελληνικών παροιμιών. Κάποιος είπε ότι η καμήλα προέκυψε από μπέρδεμα με το «καταπίνουμε την κάμηλο» (και μένει να διυλίσουμε τον κώνωπα...;).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 19, 2017)

Για μια πιο αθλητική επιλογή, «We're on the final stretch» ή «We're on the home stretch» ή «We're on the home straight».



nickel said:


> Η αραβοποίηση με την καμήλα δεν πειράζει, αλλά ο εκγαλλισμός της ουράς πειράζει.



Τώρα και να στάξει η ουρά της καμήλας... 

Και αφού το πιάσαμε το θέμα, ακολουθεί η εραλδική σημείωση της ημέρας, ή αλλιώς «το αγγλονορμανδικό ιδίωμα στον 21ο αιώνα»:






_A lion rampant double queued_ (διπλή ουρά)





_A lion rampant queue-fourché_ (διχαλωτή ουρά)

Και ένα γνωστό παράδειγμα του τελευταίου, ο λέων της Τσεχίας:






_Gules, a lion rampant queue forchée argent armed, langued and crowned Or._


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2017)

Συγχαρητήρια για τις εραλδικές σου γνώσεις, Δούκα. Αλλά από έναν δούκα θα έπρεπε να το περιμένω...


----------



## cougr (Oct 20, 2017)

*The lion's share is done
We're at the tail end of it
As good as done 
The bulk of it is done
It's all downhill from here*

και διάφορες παραλλαγές αυτών.


----------



## pontios (Oct 20, 2017)

We've broken the back of the beast/crisis/journey; we're at the tail end of it.

The beast could be a donkey (longer tail) or a camel (shorter tail). :s

Yes, cougr (in response to your post, below), but my tail (size/shape/proportionality) is a function of the beast. :mellow:

"break the back of"

1. accomplish the main or hardest part of (a task).
"we've broken the back of the problem"


----------



## cougr (Oct 20, 2017)

Pontios, stop copying me :cheek:


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2017)

pontios said:


> We've broken the back of the beast/crisis/journey; we're at the tail end of it.



Καλημέρα. Αυτό προσπαθούσα να βρω χτες, αλλά δεν λειτουργούσε το σύστημα...


----------



## Theseus (Oct 21, 2017)

A familiar coat of arms.....



Irrelevant but ennobling.....


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 22, 2017)

Α, τι πήγες και ξέθαψες... Έχει μια δεκαετία που την έφτιαξα εκείνη τη σελίδα, στο απόγειο της βικιπαιδικής μου δραστηριότητας, και τότε ήταν που δημιουργήθηκε και η δουκική περσόνα. Πλέον έχουν σβήσει και οι δύο, λίγο-πολύ.

Familiar to whom but me, I wonder? Though I was startled to discover some years ago that the image is used in an article of the Thai Wikipedia; I notified the user who put it there that the arms are fictional and have no place in the mainspace, but there was no response.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 22, 2017)

It was a tongue in cheek reply, Duke. The motto seems genuine, except that it should be 'UTENS DIVITIIS MARIS, not DIVITIAS. The Latin verb utor takes the ablative, not the accusative case. And the heraldic description is excellent: if a forgery, it is outstanding. But on Lexilogia there is only one Duke of Waltham and the present owner of the seat is an imposter.:)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 22, 2017)

I used help for the Latin, and I've been wondering about its accuracy ever since, so thank you for that; I will correct the image when I find myself in the mood.

I appreciate your kind words about the blazon and this rendering thereof, which are both my own proud creations (in the latter case, done on MS Paint with parts patterned on other arms, hence the low resolution), and I also thank Earion for his compliment, which I did not acknowledge at first in the vain hope of keeping this thread on track. I used to read a lot about heraldry in the Noughties, and even served as chief herald of a micronation for a brief period, though I've gone rusty since then. I might open a relevant thread at some point; blazon is a fascinating mixture of English and French, and it can give rise to all sorts of etymological journeys, which continue to interest me greatly. Even the Latin mottos have been instructive in that sense. And coats of arms tell all sorts of interesting stories, anyway, so a series of posts on particular armorial achievements, studied from both a historical and a linguistic perspective, might prove a rewarding pursuit.


----------



## pontios (Oct 26, 2017)

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα σύμπτωση, ίσως (με την καμήλα) - ίσως και μια άλλη (μικρή) δικαιολογία για τη σύγχυση του Τσίπρα; :)

*over the hump*

1. past the most difficult part of something.
"now we have reached this point we are over the hump".
synonyms: over the worst part, over the worst of it, out of the woods, on the road to recovery, on the up and up, on the way up, getting better, making progress, in the clear.
"now we have reached this point we are over the hump".


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2017)

Η πιο πιθανή εξήγηση για το ότι ο γάιδαρος έγινε καμήλα θα μπορούσε να είναι ότι δεν μπορούσε εκείνη τη στιγμή να θυμηθεί την αγγλική λέξη για το γάιδαρο. Ευτυχώς, βέβαια, που δεν του ήρθε να μιλήσει για γαλοπούλα, να έχουμε και διπλωματικό επεισόδιο.


----------



## pontios (Oct 26, 2017)

nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς, βέβαια, που δεν του ήρθε να μιλήσει για γαλοπούλα, να έχουμε και διπλωματικό επεισόδιο.




Yes!
He could have fallen "fowl" (thus meant) of his neighbour (to the east).  ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2017)

Η σκέψη που έκανα είναι καθαρά γλωσσική — και ας περιέχει πολιτικό σκώμμα: Τελικά ο πρωθυπουργός ήταν προφητικός και το γλωσσικό λάθος ήταν που δεν χρησιμοποίησε τον πληθυντικό: and now we have the queues.


----------

